# How to modify the GoPro adapter to a tripod mount.



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

I ordered a Kodak ZX1 HD pocket video camera and want to use it on the bike for some 720p 60fps video. I had an extra GoPro mounting segment and an extra tripod stud from an old Flip camera helmet mount. You can also salvage a mount from any other type of tripod.










I had to cut off two of the three flanges. I am sure this will weaken it some, but the ZX1 isn't very heavy. I really don't expect it to break unless I crash on it.

I removed the c-clamp from the tripod stud and drilled out the adapter to fit. I simply pressed it on using the adjustment nut from the tripod stud. Pretty easy and took maybe 10 minutes to do. Here are pics with my old Nikon point and shoot installed. I don't plan on using it, but mounted it just for a visual. The Kodak camera won't be here until Friday.

Sorry for the grainy images. I was using my cell phone for ease of uploading.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Damn - now I need to cannibalize an old tripod


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

This is really cool. Inspired by the urge to get HD video from a chestmount perspective I tried a couple of homebrew mods.

ATTEMPT 1

- ghetto but a lot of zipties and tough to get the right angle. But it worked!










I chest mounted a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FX35 standard point and shoot on a Go Pro chest harness and took these videos. More on the GoPro chest harness here.





Nimby to Overnight Sensation from Lee Lau on Vimeo.

ATTEMPT 2

much better looking. It marries the GoPro chesty mount with some stuff that anyone should have. I must say that I got the idea from "rabidchicken" of MTBR in his post. I didn't have a spare tripod mount but I had access to all sorts of metric bolts having a lots of bike bits in the garage

You need a GoPro chesty mount for my mod. I tried an old heart rate monitor strap with zipties but there's too much movement. You also need some GoPro mounting hardware. Cost is about $ 50.

Instructions

- assemble the GoPro mounting hardware as in the pictures below.
- the correct diameter metric bolt will be a bit bigger then the GoPro mount. Drill out the GoPro mount
- insert the metric bolt in the camera - voila!


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

You might want to put some washers between the flanges on the mount to prevent the flexing that you are getting when you tighten the camera down. I like your idea of using the longer bolt.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks RC. I'm going to try it this way without the washers for now as the flexing is minimal and the camera is on pretty tight. This is much less ghetto without the tape and straps plus I can also remove the camera from the mount at any time to take pictures if need be. Also I really like the fact that it now has tilt adjust.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Video results with the Lumix mounted chesty. I need to point it higher. The GoPro's wide angle spoiled me and now I have to be more precise even with a relatively wide angle P&S. Also the video is pretty jerky and headache inducing


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

Were you wobbly or was it the camera on the chest mount? I agree on the nausea inducing sensation.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

It was definitely me. The camera was firm on the mount.

See Pemberton videos on faster smoother trails. The quality there is acceptable.

Eagle trails are slow technical and need a lot of body english to navigate.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's another effort. This time I was a bit more generous with bandwidth and rendered it 2400 bits/sec






Squamish Skinflick from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry, I stopped after I saw the fat shirtless white guy.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Understandable - he has that effect on people.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*point-and-shoot camera on GoPro accessories/mounts*

rabidchicken & LeeL,

I'd like to give something like this a try, too.

Having used my GoPro for a year, I'm not too crazy about the camera itself (for various personal-preference reasons) while I still like all its accessories/mounts. So, now I'm thinking of going back to using my Canon, but still with my GoPro accessories. Basically I'd like to somehow use my $8 GoPro Tripod Adapter (but "the-other-way-around") as the interface for my Canon with any GoPro accessories. I'll just need an appropriate threaded bolt (with no head on either end) and a wing nut (or such an anchor alike from a tripod), and that should _theoretically_ do it.



LeeL said:


> - the correct diameter metric bolt will be a bit bigger then the GoPro mount. Drill out the GoPro mount


Do you remember the size of this "metric" bolt you used? A quick Google search tells me that the common tripod bolt thread is 1/4" 20-thread. (At least the lil' Pedco one I have for my Canon SD750 is as such.)

Anyway, I'll stop by a local ACE Hardware tomorrow and try things out. If success, I'll post some pix. Wish me luck!
- PiroChu


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Can't remember Pirochu but its an easy bolt to find. Its the same thread and pitch as used for brake calipers. Bring the camera along to the h/w store and you'll figure it out


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*here's my verison*

So here's my version of home-made "universal mount" for GoPro accessories.  


Materials: 
* GoPro Tripod Mount --- cut off one tab with nut receptor
* a headless set screw (1/4"-20 x 3/4") --- SuperGlu'ed to the Tripod Mount
* a washer (generic)
* Pedco UltraPod-I mini-tripod screw-mount knob 

I still carry my Pedco tripod along in the pack, so its blue knob is just "borrowed & swapped", not "fully re-designated".

I was able to mount my Canon on my usual mounts: Chesty & Roll Bar Mount (on downtube).

The only thing I couldn't use this was on the "brumski" fullface-helmet mount (not enough space under the visor).

Garage-testing proved to be OK, so I'll go field-testing next. Will post a vid to report result.

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## nicholas poetker (Sep 6, 2008)

Ride On bro!!
Im wating to see the footage!
Does the canon take better footage than the gorpo?
The reason your wanting to use the canon?
Looks great!!


----------



## scalpel2007 (Apr 22, 2007)

How did you use a metric bolt on non metric camera thread?


----------

